# Microphone On Aosp Vs Sense



## arh2o (Aug 16, 2011)

I noticed that on Sense roms the microphone feeds some of your voice back into the speaker. I've read that this is called Side-Tone. I like this feature as it confirms what I'm saying and stops me from shouting unnecessarily loud. On AOSP there is absolutely no side-tone at all. Is this a kernel feature or a ROM feature? I'm running Liquid 3.1. Are there any tweaks or patches for this? The Thunderbolt has a lot of side-tone, which I find a good thing, and I would love to replicate this on AOSP. Thanks in advance.

From PCMag review: Voice quality is strong; the earpiece is loud and there's an unusual amount of side-tone, the reflection of your own voice in your ear that prevents you from yelling. I like that, because it makes you talk more quietly into the phone and should help make Thunderbolt users more socially acceptable in public places.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

would like to know this as well, my TB has given me a ton of Mic issues that made me revert back to Sense roms (boooo) but i would like to know a bit more on this as well.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

hmmm interesting. guess i never really noticed it at all. i will have to pay attention next time i am on the phone.
i do like that feature, but guess i never really noticed it not being there on AOSP. (i use the phone VERY infrequently)


----------

